# Sobieski, WI - Used Boss XT v plow 8’2 $3000 like new 920-373-5204 Wi.



## Troy Gossen1 (May 14, 2018)

Like new boss XT v plow 8’2 $3000 920-373-5204 Green Bay wi


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Pictures? Steel or poly? Wings for it? Does it have a truck-side included with it, or just plow-side? If it has a truck-side included, for what manufacturer and years? Controller? What shape is the cutting edge in? Does it have Smart-Lock cylinders?


----------



## Troy Gossen1 (May 14, 2018)

JustJeff said:


> Pictures? Steel or poly? Wings for it? Does it have a truck-side included with it, or just plow-side? If it has a truck-side included, for what manufacturer and years? Controller? What shape is the cutting edge in? Does it have Smart-Lock cylinders?


No wings..steel plow truck side goes with it cutting edge is like new controls go with and it has smart lock give me a call and I will send you pic .....and it is a 2016 plow 920-373-5204 Thanks Troy


----------



## Troy Gossen1 (May 14, 2018)




----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

A truck-side that fits what?


----------



## Troy Gossen1 (May 14, 2018)

JustJeff said:


> A truck-side that fits what?


F 250


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Troy Gossen1 said:


> F 250


My 17 250. Or my 03 350?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Your truckside does me no good. How about 2,250 for the plowside, and your keep your truckside minus the controller to sell to somebody else?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You may have bought the plow in 2016, but that plow is not a 2016 plow. SL3 lights were standard for fall of 2016.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You may have bought the plow in 2016, but that plow is not a 2016 plow. SL3 lights were standard for fall of 2016.
> 
> Good luck with the sale.


You are correct. Here's the 2016 brochure. When you scroll down you see that SL3 headlights became standard in 2016. https://content.bossplow.com/content/pdf/2016truckplowbrochure.pdf

So, this plow may have been bought in 2016 as a leftover from '15 or something. I'm still interested in buying this plow though OP, if we can come together on the numbers.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

JustJeff said:


> You are correct. Here's the 2016 brochure. When you scroll down you see that SL3 headlights became standard in 2016. https://content.bossplow.com/content/pdf/2016truckplowbrochure.pdf
> 
> So, this plow may have been bought in 2016 as a leftover from '15 or something. I'm still interested in buying this plow though OP, if we can come together on the numbers.


I thought the same thing the first time I looked at it. I thought I was wrong. 
If you aren't interested, I may be , especially if the truck side fits an older leaf spring f250.
It looks like he plows a lot of gravel.
If Jeff isn't interested, I might be.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If you want to talk or text about it, my name's Jeff, number is 847-909-8695.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a feeling he's expecting you to call him.


----------

